# Looking for a new anime to watch or manga to read? Read this first



## dream (Nov 18, 2013)

Are you looking for a specific theme?
Are you searching for a specific type of character?
Are you lacking action / mystery / romance / comedy / drama / all of the above in your reading list?
Or do you just want something similar to other series you've enjoyed?

Whatever it is, start a new thread in this section, or help others by giving your own recommendations by posting in the threads they create.

*Tips:*
- When asking for a series, specify the genres you want or don't want to narrow down choices.
- List the series you've already read and enjoyed so others will have an idea what you like.
- When recommending series, try to give a short description to give others a better idea of what the series is like.
- Don't forget to thank those who've taken the time to give you suggestions!

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------

